# IMac or Gateway?



## turmeric (Jan 9, 2007)

Mom's offering to buy me a computer. I saw a basic IMac for $1000 + 150 for OfficeMac. Should I switch? I have absolutely NO geek qualities, where computers are concerned. I'm told that Macs never crash, viruses can't attack your email, but I've never used a Mac and don't know if a basic one is enough. Windows AND Mac users welcome to share their pro's and con's.

Thanks!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 9, 2007)

I hear the Mac OS is something to behold and now they're running Intel hardware.. Hmm, you say all you need to do is basic web surfing and e-mail? Mac might very well suit you, if you've not got a lot of stuff that you need that won't run on it.

You didn't mention the PC that you were considering. Something around the same price? These days, you very well might get the same spec computer even if you go Mac... Well, I know I'd be interested in doing that, if I didn't do everything in Windows already, but the other fellows will probably be of more help to you, since I've never used Mac extensively.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 9, 2007)

The iMac isn't really a "basic" Mac, as far as performance is concerned. They are usually quite stacked, power wise, for almost anything a typical user will do. Mac OSX is very easy to use, you will be able to get used to it fairly quickly, just don't let learning a new OS intimidate you. It is very user-friendly and self-explanatory, in my opinion.


----------



## Casey (Jan 9, 2007)

I've used Windows. I've used Linux. I've used OpenVMS. I've used Mac OS X.

Get a Mac.  Better hardware; better software. You can't go wrong with it.

And don't get MS-Office unless you absolutely need Microsoft.

Get OpenOffice (or the OS X edition called NeoOffice). It's free and it doesn't crash the way all Microsoft products do.  (Not to mention, it will save you some cash.) Put the money you'd spend on MS-Office towards a memory upgrade.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2007)

Best article in a long while on the PC/Mac comparison:

http://lowendmac.com/fishkin/07/0109.html


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jan 10, 2007)

Go with the Mac. Now that they have Intel processors you can even run Windows on it natively if you find you need it (dual boot with Apple's Boot Camp or run it in a window within OS X using Parallels).

Regarding all the stories about "Macs being better"...It really is true. I've used Windows machines and Macs over the years (own both now) and the Mac wins hands down in virtually every category. Now that I can run Windows natively on them (for some of the things I do, I need Windows), I don't think I will ever purchase another non-Mac again.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2007)

"...Macs never crash, viruses can't attack your email..."
 That's a good one. Please make sure you put antivirus software on your computer if you do end up with a Mac. Mac's are not attacked as often as PC's but they're not immune. Mac has also benefitted from a closed architecture for many years. Ironically, when Mac OSX was released, many mainstream products would not run on OSX (i.e. lack of backward compatibility). If Microsoft had done that and told users they had to upgrade mainstream Microsoft apps the world would have flipped out. But Apple is always _good_ and Microsoft is _evil_ so it all makes sense in the world of enthusiasts.

OK, rant off.

I'm ambivalent about the issue for other users. Sounds like you would be just fine with one. Personally, I would never buy one because they would not suit my purposes and I can get much more computing power for a cheaper price and upgrade a PC more easily.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Why would it be much easier to upgrade a PC than a Mac if they use the same hardware? Or, do they by and large use motherboards which don't lend themselves to expansion? Seems to me that you should be able to throw DDR2 memory in there, along with SATA drives and such pretty easy. Or am I all wrong? I thought they were going standard hardware-wise.


----------



## Casey (Jan 10, 2007)

Some things in the Mac can be upgraded. I put a bigger hard drive in my laptop. I can't imagine doing much more than that (besides RAM). If I wanted a faster CPU, it'd be time for a new motherboard anyway . . and then, basically, for a new computer.

Incidentally, I have no anti-virus software on my Mac. OS X is a form of UNIX, and while it's true that viruses can be written for such a platform, it by-and-large is so much more secure than Windows, that getting anti-virus software isn't all that profitable. I've been using my same Mac for over 4 years and have never gotten a single virus (and only reinstalled the OS once).


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 13, 2007)

I've used a number of different platforms and currently run Linux. Being a fan of all things UNIX, I'd say go with the Mac.

If you did decide to go PC - I'd recommend Dell over Gateway.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 14, 2007)

Even if the batteries explode?


----------

